
Apple Making It Harder to Avoid Nagging macOS Update Notifications - stanislavb
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/05/28/macos-ignore-software-updates/
======
bradknowles
This is one reason why everyone should have their own Mobile Device Manager
profile installed (e.g., JAMF), so that you can make it part of your profile
to prohibit major OS upgrades.

Apple can encourage it all they want for consumers, but they have to support
MDMs being used this way for Enterprises. Fortunately, there’s software out
there in this space that lets you operate like an one-person (or one family)
Enterprise.

------
stanislavb
TLDR:

For users still running an earlier major macOS version like Mojave or High
Sierra, the Software Update pane in System Preferences typically displays a
prominent upgrade button for Catalina and a notification badge on the System
Preferences icon in the Dock, but until now knowledgeable users have been able
to hide those items by using the softwareupdate --ignore "macOS Catalina"
command in the Terminal app.

After updating to macOS 10.15.5 or Security Update 2020-003, this command no
longer works, with Terminal displaying the following message: "Ignoring
software updates is deprecated. The ability to ignore individual updates will
be removed in a future release of macOS."

~~~
jasoneckert
I just don't show System Preferences in my dock on my Mojave system (so I
don't see the red update icon).

My other system is running Catalina, and to be honest, it's been endless
problem after problem, and some of them I still have yet to find a solution
for.

~~~
thephyber
I don't know that I would post this message on social media. I can imagine a
few ways in which admitting that would cause future liabilities for my
company.

